# Pair o' Crux



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Well they finally arrived. Two 2012 Specialized Crux. Just waiting on the parts for the build. 

Now if only Specialized would have their tubs available!!


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Sweet! Nice looking frames for sure.

I´m also waiting for a Crux- frame. Hopefully I´ll get it tomorrow. 

What components are you going to use?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Now all he needs to do is build em and race em!

Sitting on the DR table ain't the place for a pair of bikes. 

M


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Sweet! Nice looking frames for sure.
> 
> I´m also waiting for a Crux- frame. Hopefully I´ll get it tomorrow.
> 
> What components are you going to use?


The build will be something like this:
Shifters: SRAM Red
Derailleurs (F&R): SRAM Force
Brakes: TRP EuroX
Cranks: SRAM Force
Wheels: Velocity Major Toms
Stem/Handlebar: Deda Zero100 Servizio Corse


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like a kick arse set up. Be sure to post some pictures when they are fully built.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Now to decide if I should get some Chinese carbon tubs to go with


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

What size are they?

So, this is where all the frame sets went! I went looking to buy one and there weren't any frames in my size! D'oh! :smilewinkgrin: :lol: :lol:

Nice stable for sure. Can't wait to see built up pics! Get a move on, it's time to race!


----------



## werne1nm (Jan 20, 2011)

wow two...awesome...drooolll


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

goneskiian said:


> What size are they?
> 
> So, this is where all the frame sets went! I went looking to buy one and there weren't any frames in my size! D'oh! :smilewinkgrin: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice stable for sure. Can't wait to see built up pics! Get a move on, it's time to race!


56-es

Blame him for the shortages. He deserves it

M


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice. Post some pics when they're build up and a review once you've raced them.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

MShaw said:


> 56-es
> 
> Blame him for the shortages. He deserves it
> 
> M


Damn. Can't blame him, I'm looking for 58's. :lol: :thumbsup: :smilewinkgrin:

Seriously sweet bikes though! Can't wait to see the builds. 

Cheers!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

limba said:


> Nice. Post some pics when they're build up and a review once you've raced them.


That'll be a while.

I think I can take him in the technical bits (mounts/dismounts) but it'll be close on the rest of the course. I've been doing more intervals but he's a strong guy.

AFA build: he keeps talking about Force everything but the shifters (Red) with Major Tom wheels. IDK what pedals he's thinking of but he's got ATACs on the mtn bike.

If y'all are wondering, he's a teammate of mine. We ride together quite frequently.

M


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea build should be happening soon... just waiting for the parts to come in.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Lots of Cruxes (sp?) around this year. They are very nice frames.

So, a little thread hijack, for those who have two really nice bikes, do you switch up which one is the primary and which one is the pit bike? Or do you always start on the same one? Or are they a little different to optimize for different courses and conditions? Just curious. I'm lucky to have a spare set of wheels this year.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

llama31 said:


> Lots of Cruxes (sp?) around this year. They are very nice frames.
> 
> So, a little thread hijack, for those who have two really nice bikes, do you switch up which one is the primary and which one is the pit bike? Or do you always start on the same one? Or are they a little different to optimize for different courses and conditions? Just curious. I'm lucky to have a spare set of wheels this year.


I can't answer that cause I have a Crosshairs with a spare pair of wheels. 

What I CAN say is I heard JC sayin he's building up Crux #1 tonite.

M


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Crux 1 of 2 built. I didn't weigh it but I hoped it would be lighter. Hopefully new carbon wheels will help that.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Both bikes built and test ridden... all set for their first (and mine) race tmrw.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

joco said:


> Both bikes built and test ridden... all set for their first (and mine) race tmrw.


your first cx race of the year or ever?


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

adam_mac84 said:


> your first cx race of the year or ever?


Well not first ever CX race... first CX race in like 15 years.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

aah.. Either way, wish i had your stable of bikes!!!! I am a serious equipment junkie, so i LOVE the twin bikes!!!! someday I will retire my moto-bacon pit bike and get a carbon ridley for my race bike :dreaming:


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

How did the races go? 

Did you get around to weighing them?


----------



## killjoyken (May 16, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep raced them this past weekend. According to the results, which I guess could be wrong, I did better than I thought.... 33rd out of 125 in the 3/4 field. We'll see how it goes this weekend in just a 4 race.

No weights just yet... soon.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey! Post up pics of your new and 'improved' Crux!

I'll bet they wanna see what you did to it

M


----------



## availpunk9 (Oct 7, 2009)

did you race the VCU race? someone had pretty much exact setup as that.


----------



## availpunk9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Was parked right next to you. My team mate & I had the stack of Blue Norcrosses. Was eyeing up those rigs; liked the stems/posts the most =)


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep... I did race at VCU this weekend.


----------



## bartman601 (Nov 1, 2005)

Will there be a carbon version next year? Not a fan of alum but like the geo.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

joco said:


> Yep... I did race at VCU this weekend.


...and then?

:ear

M


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

bartman601 said:


> Will there be a carbon version next year? Not a fan of alum but like the geo.


I'm pretty sure there will be,

From what I understand, Spec. wanted to nail the geometry with the alloy frame before making the carbon moulds for a carbon framed Crux, to be released for 2013 season


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

What he's not telling y'all is that he put a nice dent in the NDS chainstay of bike #1. Fell in the slippy section of Sunday's course during warm-up.

We came to the conclusion that he hit it with his heel cause it was on the opposite side of the bike.

If you have a choice of Vittorias or Grifos, go Grifos. Less slippy

M


----------

